# TT Convertible electric roof problem.



## Davew667 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello everybody. Iv just bought a Mk1 TT Roadster and have got issues with the electric roof. Iv had a browse of the forums on here, and found a lot of interesting and helpful info. My problem is when I turn the handle to open the roof the roof open light does not light up on the dash and the windows don't drop a little. I had a play around the the micro switch and this seems to operate ok. Has anybody also had this issue or could put me in the right direction of what to check? Cheers


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi and welcome [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I'm kind of lost here as the symptoms you are describing are exactly what the micro switch controls :? 
More importantly does the roof open and close? There's a roumour that the sun might come out to play again some time this year


----------



## Timdog (Jan 8, 2017)

Try a window reset, dont know if it will help the roof or not but worth a go anyway


----------



## Davew667 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello again. Thanks for the replays so far  . The roof doesn't work at all, I tried the window reset that made no difference, thanks anyway.

Looking into this Iv also noticed boot light doesn't work, the boot release and fuel filler release switchs don't work, the central locking switch inside the car doesn't work either, central locking and boot release work off the key though. Iv checked the fuse box in the drivers side dashboard, are the any other fuse boxes?

These faults have to be connected.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Try double locking with the key fob. If that doesn't work and if you know the radio code try disconnecting the battery for 10 mins or so. 
All now pointing to a duff comfort control module (CCM) (hope not)


----------



## Davew667 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello. The car double locks fine off the key.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

I had this the very first evening I picked the roadtster up, running on fumes and the fuel cap wouldn't open. Bearing in mind this was over 3 years ago it was a either a double lock or unlock or luck that the fuel cap/boot release buttons started working and have never had the problem since (touch wood)
Where abouts are you? Could well be someone local that could lend a hand


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

My roof started doing this recently too after no problem for the last year and a bit. I have found upon releasing the handle a very gentle push up on the handle clicks things over and the windows then drop as they should and the roof can be dropped. Happens 1 in 5 times, once the roof was open I had a fiddle about with the microswitch located in the right hand side of the left hand recess. Toggling it with my finger caused the roof open light to come on and off. Pretty sure my issuse is down to this mirco switch, so will be replacing it as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## Davew667 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi again. Iv removed the comfort control module, I wonder if Audi could have found a more awkward place to mount it. All the pins look fine except for the last 4 pins that the beige plug goes into, 2 appear a bit corroded and 2 look like they have got hot.
I'm not sure how to post pics on here to show you what I mean.

Does this CCM units fail regular? Will a replacement need coding or are they plug and play?

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, as you have found the CCM is in the worst place possible. Right underneath the drainage trays which block and overflow on to the CCM. I'm sure mine has got wet sometime in the past as I cannot get my key fob to work on the button. I have a replacement CCM but not swapped it over yet. It is not plug and play it has to be coded to the car. Coupe CCM's are different to Roadsters. Coupes start with an 8n8 number and Roadsters start with 8n7 numbers, Coupes are around £40 second hand and Roadsters are around £120


----------



## Davew667 (Jul 22, 2017)

The CCM doesn't look like it's been wet at all, can other systems cause them to fail, I don't want to plug in another and burn that one out as well. Would it make more sense to get mine repaired? And can anybody recommend someone if so.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Theres someone on fleabay who will take your old one out and replace it with a reconditioned one for around £90 but you have to go to him. Will see if I can find the link.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-ROADS ... SwZ8ZW1rzo
Sorry its £200 and he's in Coventry.


----------



## pc759 (Apr 10, 2011)

I cant help you 
But it's worth posting what happened with my roof problem
It stopped going down but if i pushed it a bit it would still come back up ok
I could hear the clicks on the motor unit

I did strip half the car away to get to the motor
But then i thought il check my battery and lo and behold it was only getting 11.79v from the alternator
I replaced the regulator with a cheapo and recharged the battery 
It all works fine now
I was ready to start looking for leaky fluid corroded contacts etc
The dash had warned me about the battery on the final drive out in it so id put it away in my garage thinking id have to fix the two problems
But actually its only one and an easy fix at that am just wondering if the regulator gradually gave out reduced voltage which had an incremental effect on the roof motor ??
Posted for info for others


----------



## Davew667 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello again. Thanks for the link. It seems the guy in Coventry will travel up to 100 miles and fit a CCM for £250, I'll give him a ring tomorrow.


----------

